# Lucky Me



## oldman (Jun 15, 2017)

A pilot friend of mine who is still flying at United called me this morning to let me know that he has been training on the Boeing 787-Dreamliner. He said that he has 120 hours more before he is rated then he will be assigned. Best news is that if he flies into Washington, D.C., (Dulles-IAD), which was my former home airport, or Baltimore (BWI)  he is going to call me and I will meet with him and he is going to allow me to tour the cockpit, which I wanted to do before I left United, but never had the chance. I can't wait to hear those Rolls Royce (RR) engines.

I know that doesn't excite you guys, but it made my day. This guy, oh, never mind, I'll save that story for another day.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, oldman, that sounds like a lot of fun.  Thanks for the pics.  I didn't even know we were up to 787--just shows how much I keep up.  Have a great time!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2017)

That's one BEAUTIFUL  bird.   OM


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)

Straighten up and fly right, OM!


----------



## oldman (Jun 18, 2017)

The B-787 was built to replace the plane that I flew, the B-767. It is manufactured with lighter metals and carbon fiber, plastics and other resins. It is supposed to be 20-25% more fuel efficient and also able to carry a few more passengers, depending on the configuration of the interior as designed and ordered by the airline buying it. One heck of a plane, that's for sure. I also admire the Airbus-380.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2017)

@meanderer, thanks for that video.  It does look exciting, even for those of us who don't like to fly.  Looks space-age, Star Trek Voyager look out!


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like a gorgeous interior.  Unfortunately, I'll probably never get to see the caviar section........I'll be back there with the sardines.


----------

